# Small Scale Racing 9/20



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Rally spec class
18th scale off road
1/12 pan car


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The track









Associated 1/18 Rally









1/12 pan car


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Your rally car is sweet lookin Guff. I should be able to afford one here in a few weeks. Are yall runnin on foam tires or rubber? Hows tire wear on that track?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Guff, let me run one of your cars on saturday.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

There is also a cool offroad track for 18 scale.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

That's Jose's rally. I run a Mustang body.









We run rubber tires, the tires will last a couple of months. Either kit tires or 3Racing "replacements".

If you have electronics you can run my 1/12!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

All I've got is whats in my 1/8th scale. I prolly wont feel like pullin it all out cause I lazy.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guff, what time do they open for practice?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Danny gets there and opens the gate around 8 usually. Racing doesn't start until noon.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

If I get power back today I might be able to make it. Right now all my power inverters, chargers, etc. are being used to keep light in my house, LOL.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't have power either, I'm looking forward to racing to get out for a bit.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> If I get power back today I might be able to make it. Right now all my power inverters, chargers, etc. are being used to keep light in my house, LOL.


Chris, I am going about 9 or 10 if you want a ride.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Andy..I think I can set you up with my Vendetta buggy if you want. Let me know so I can get it together.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Andy..I think I can set you up with my Vendetta buggy if you want. Let me know so I can get it together.


Yea, I work till 9 am tommorow. What time do they start. I have no batteries, but I do have Biffs charger I could bring. I could pull out the receiver from my 1/8th scale so I could use my own radio if you want.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have batteries. I can put a radio in it (AM) but I bet your radio is substantially better. Bring the charger. Racing starts at noon.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's this one BTW

http://guffinator.com/detta.jpg


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

It has a speed control and servo , right?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

yeh


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks like I'l be working. Been running since I hit the ground Thursday morning and more stuff keeps rolling in.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Cool, I'll be there round 10:00. Thanx Guff.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I wouldn't mind getting my son started in small scale off-road. How much start up cost would it cost me to get him going? I don't have any equipment anymore.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

This is all you need Kev

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSFT4&P=ML

A better charger would help, but this is all he would need. Get 2 of them and you could race with us


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

There more guys running the on-road or off-road? Just curious. I asked my son and he likes that Losi truck but I don't think he would really care. He is always asking me when he can race. lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Off Road is always the larger class, but there is usually at least 2 heats of rally's too.

If off road is your interest I would not recommend the Losi. It's 2 wd. The Associated 18 series (b for buggy, t for truck) would probably be your best bet. They are 4wd and almost indestructible.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

That's a good point, maybe we'll go with the AE cars. Is there really any difference in the buggies and the trucks?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Nope, just the body and minor differences with the shock mounts (for the body).


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kev, if you need info on the AE cars check these threads.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=4276589


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Your link doesn't work Biffy


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Back to racing..

We had a rather light turn out, not surprising considering Ike and everything. I know some of our regulars were involved with storm cleanup. I hope all goes well for them.

We had about 20 entries total so some of the classes didn't have a lot of participants, but the competition was still tough.

Ron Taylor came out with determination, and several of our regulars are stepping it up in off road. You have to be on your toes these days!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Your link doesn't work Biffy


Humm. I double checked today at work and it worked fine and now it dont! Anyhoo, just use the "Search" option and type in RC18b.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Back to racing..
> 
> Ron Taylor came out with determination, and left crying like a drunk sorority girl after her first frat party!


Eye no! I've been listening to his excuses since Sunday! Ha ha ha ha ha! Day 11 without power here. I hate Ike!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Heheh..that's funny. He was unbelievably fast in off road Saturday. I know because I was running fast, and he out-TQ'd me by several seconds! I just drove a bit cleaner in the main. He lead, then I lead, then he lead, then I lead then the race ended with me in the lead. I'll take it.

On road was the same story basically. Me and him were duking it out all day.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

lots of fun.

I had no excuses for offroad. Stupid outdrive/dog bone in rally.

I'd take 2nd all day long as long as the racing is as fun every time.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Chris, I like the adder in Guff's quote.

At least I was there racing. ha ha!

and to rub it in.......... I HAVE POWER AND AIR CONDITIONING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I have power and AC, got it back about 4:00 yesterday. Life is good.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I still can't understand what was the problem in that area.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big dayum downed power poles. About a year ago they cleared a bunch of trees b/c of the S'Land tree ordinance. The trees were a wind break for the big easement, so when the wind came outta the north it went right down the easement and knocked down poles and trees, blew fences out, etc. They couldn't get to all of it b/c of the debris.


----------

